# ehemaligen Chlorpool umbauen zum Naturpool



## MaNu63 (29. Aug. 2016)

Beim Kauf eines alten Hauses war ein nierenförmiger 6x12m großer Pool (Stahlbeton) dabei. Würden ihn gerne zu einem Naturpool mit Naturagart umbauen. 
(Mit Landschaftsgärtner ist es mit gutem Gewissen Finanziell einfach nicht zu stemmen). Waren auch schon in Ippenbüren, dort hört sich alles ganz gut an. 

Bin aber nach erster Begeisterung doch wieder etwas beunruhigt ob wirklich alles so einfach funktioniert.(Einfach Filtergraben ausheben, separater Filter und UV-Licht dazu) Hätte nämlich schon gerne sauberes Wasser mit gegebenenfalls einigen Schwimmalgen, klar das es kein Wasser wie im Freibad ist. Aber die Beiträge hier von wegen grüne Algenbrühe und ein zwei Jahre warten beunruhigen mich schon etwas. 

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit? Hoffe jemand weis Bescheid und hat mir ein paar Tipps.


----------



## Niklas123456 (29. Aug. 2016)

Hallo hat man nicht glasklares Wasser bei Chlor und sandfilteranlage?
Oder warum möchtest du umbauen? 
welchen Arbeitsaufwand hast du jetzt denn gerade?
Gruß Niklas


----------



## Rhabanus (29. Aug. 2016)

Hi MaNu63,
herzlich willkommen hier im Forum!



MaNu63 schrieb:


> Waren auch schon in Ippenbüren, dort hört sich alles ganz gut an.
> ....... Hätte nämlich schon gerne sauberes Wasser mit gegebenenfalls einigen Schwimmalgen



Na klar, wenn es sich nicht gut anhören würde, würden sie etwas falsch machen. 
Nee, Ernst wieder.     Bei NG im Forum hat sogar einer so eine Frage gestellt:
Frage 1 - grünes Wasser?



MaNu63 schrieb:


> klar das es kein Wasser wie im Freibad ist.


Ich hab momentan so´n Wasser. Einziger Unterschied: Es stinkt nicht nach Chlor. Weil keins drin ist. Hab auch kein UV.
Bin aber erst in der Erprobungsphase. Wasser ist ca. ein Monat drin. habe jetzt die 2. Klarwasserphase, das System schaukelt sich langsam ein. Ganz klar ist es nicht, es ist immer noch eine ganz leichte Grüntrübung drin. Der Grobfilter ist aber Bombe. Die meiste Zeit des Tages langweilt er sich, gestern hat er glaub ich 3 mal gespült.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MaNu63 (29. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Niklas,
noch gar keinen Arbeitsaufwand
wir sind erst vor 2 Jahren eingezogen und unser Schwerpunkt lag erstmal bei der Hausrenovierung. Ein großer dazugehörender 20 Jahre verwilderter Garten wollte auch erst auf Vordermann gebracht sein. Und nun im letzten Gartenabschnitt kommt endlich der Pool dran . Zur Zeit ist es einfach nur ein Loch . Wir haben die.. alten Rohre abmontiert und den ganzen Pool gekärchert. ,da wir ihn einfach mal streichen wollten und dann wieder mit neuem Sandfilter und Chlor in Betrieb nehmen. (Laut  Fachmann die billigste und einfachste  Methode um zu sehen ob er noch dicht ist usw.).da ist man aber auch schon bei 6000,00€ mit Folie locker 15000. Dazu ständige Betriebskosten , für vielleicht 5-10mal baden im Jahr
Zwischenzeitlich las ich in einer Zeitung von einem Naturpool und war von der Idee begeistert. Klares Wasser gepaart mit schönen Pflanzen das ganze Jahr was fürs Auge und weniger Folgekosten bzw. ich muß nicht jedes Blatt und futzelchen rauskehren. Erst suchten wir bei Landschaftsgärtnern nach Rat und sind schließlich bei Naturagart  gelandet und wollen es unbedingt noch diese Jahr angehen. Es grenzt an Folter wenn man bei 36°  schwitzend auf der Terrasse sitzt und in ein leeres Becken starrt. Nun wollen wir einen Filtergraben daneben ausheben und damit und zusätzlichen Filter das Wasser reinigen. Wir hoffen das die Leute von NG uns dann das richtige Zubehör empfehlen und habe gehofft ob von euch jemand ein ähnliches Projekt mit Erfahrung hat. Bin aber etwas verunsichert nachdem ich einige Berichte von wegen veralgtes Wasser gelesen habe, ob wir uns nicht in irgend etwas verrennen.?


----------



## troll20 (29. Aug. 2016)

Hall MaNu hast du evtl. Bilder von deinem Loch im Garten, wie es aktuell aussieht? Interessant wären auch Bilder von Bodenablauf Skimmer oder ähnlichem.


----------



## Dudelsax (29. Aug. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hall MaNu hast du evtl. Bilder von deinem Loch im Garten, wie es aktuell aussieht?


ja, Bilder wären da evtl. ein wenig hilfreich

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MaNu63 (29. Aug. 2016)

*Hallo Rhabanus, vielen Dank und an dieser Stelle Danke auch an Niklas.
Also das heißt es klappt , mit Filtergraben und Schwimmzone? Das Wasser wird nach der ersten Trübungsphase
wieder klar?
Wir haben uns gedacht auf den Boden eine Schicht Estrich um die Sedimentfallen Plan einzubauen und dann die Poolwände , Boden und Fallen von einem Gipser mit dieser Mörtelmasse fliesenglatt zu verputzen .(Wir könnten auch mit Sand die nötigen Mulden formen , aber dann bräuchten wir wieder Folie unter der Mörtelmasse. Mehr Arbeit und die Folie kostet ja auch. Da komme ich mit dem Estrich sicher nicht schlechter weg.) Die Masse kann man ja in allen Farben (dunkles Türkis)einfärben lassen.    So müsste der Pool doch gut zu reinigen sein und sieht obendrein sicher gut aus.Vorher würden wir noch eine große Stufe als Ausstieg einmauern und dahinter auch gleich die Rohre für die Fallen verstecken.Ich hoffe so sehr das es endlich in Angriff genommen werden kann weil das ganze auch funktioniert.

Grüße Euch MaNu63*


----------



## Rhabanus (29. Aug. 2016)

Hallo MaNu63,

nee, ich habe keinen Filtergraben! Du kannst mal hier schauen/diagonal lesen, ich habe so ähnlich begonnen, wie Du. NG-konform:
*meine **Planungsphase*
Dann bin ich komplett umgeschwenkt. Meiner Meinung war NG vor 30 Jahren Spitzenreiter in Sachen Schwimmteiche. Aber die Enwicklung ging weiter, sie wird heute von der Koi-Szene angeführt. Mittlerweile gibt es erprobte Mittel (Schwerkraftsystem/Luftheber/Grobfilter wie Trommel- oder Endlosbandfilter) - aus irgendwelchen Gründen geht diese Entwicklung bei NG komplett vorbei.
Ich genieße eine hohe Wasserumwälzung - NG hat diese ZST mit Leitungen mit Zollabmessungen. Ich habe in den Foren noch nicht gelesen, dass die Leute happy mit dem Flow sind, bzw. dass Sediment ausreichend abtransportiert wird.  Und ich meine, ich bin mit den Stromkosten des laufenden Unterhalts noch deutlich drunter.
Ist jetzt aber persönlich von mir gefärbt, jeder darf sich selbst dei eigene Meinung dazu bilden, ich habe jetzt noch keine Messreihen o.ä. gefahren.
*meine **Doku*
Und ....   ich habe den Teichboden auch in türkis eingefärbt - eine sehr gute Entscheidung.
Bis denne
Michael


----------



## mitch (29. Aug. 2016)

MaNu63 schrieb:


> nierenförmiger 6x12m großer Pool (Stahlbeton)


Hallo MaNu63,
hat der pool ein Gefälle? Den Beton kann man mit Kernbohrer zu Leibe rücken (für die Rohre) da muss dann nix hinter einer Abmauerung versteckt werden.
Einen Filtergraben kannst du direkt neben dem Pool platzieren und einen LH zur Umwälzung verwenden.

Zeig und doch mal ein paar Bilder,  sonst stochern wir ja alle im Nebel


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Manu63,

Ich habe meinen Schwimmteich nach Naturagart gebaut, habe einen FG 2 Standart filter und 2 UVC 55. Ich habe seit der Erstbefüllung Juni 2015 durchgehend klares Wasser.

Die Filterschwämme muß ich während der Badesaison alle 2 Wochen reinigen die UVC kommt nur bei Bedarf zum Einsatz.


----------



## MaNu63 (30. Aug. 2016)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen an Alle,
alle Achtung bin ganz ehrfürchtig vor Euren Bildern und Pools gestern verstummt. Leider gehen erstmal nur die zwei Bilder ich stell heute Abend noch welche dazu. Muss jetzt erst mal zur Arbeit aber schon mal danke für eure Tips  . So ein Forum ist schon Klasse

Grüßle Marion


----------



## Rhabanus (30. Aug. 2016)

Moin Marion.
grundsätzlich geht das sicher, was du dir gedacht hast.
Was mir von den Bildern zuerst auffällt: Nach Swimmingpool-Manier geht es ja vom Ufer gleich in die Tiefe. Das willst du sicher so lassen, oder willst du eine Uferzone bzw. diese NG-Sicherheitsstufe(n) nachrüsten?
Einen Filtergraben zum Sedimentabscheiden und Pflanzen haben ist machbar. Aus meiner Sicht aber (a) nicht notwendig und (b) stilmäßig schlecht vereinbar mit dem bestehenden Bauwerk.
Meine Idee wäre, Aufwand und Kosten eines Filtergrabens und Technik in einen Grobfilter (TF oder EBF / in Schwerkraft / LH) zu investieren und die abrupte Kante in eine (unterschiedlich breite) Uferzone mit schönen Flachwasserpflanzen zu ändern. Auch im Hinblick, wenn mal ein Tierchen reinfällt (Stichwort: Tosas Tierrettungsrampe)
Ich habs jedenfalls so und es fällt mir natürlich leicht, das zu empfehlen, was ich als funktierend und gutaussehend erlebt habe (ohne andere Systeme damit abwerten zu wollen).
Beste Grüße
Michael

PS. Du benennst deinen Wunsch ja auch _Naturpool_. Damals habe ich mich auch in so einer Diskussion wiedergefunden - Naturpool - Teich - techniklastig - technikarm - naturnah ....  Da könntest du auch nochmal schauen, zu welchem Typ du tendierst....


----------



## Zacky (30. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Marion.

Das sieht doch nach einer Grundlage aus. Wenn ich das richtig erkenne, hat der Teich eine Neigung und einen Schmutzablauf. Das sind doch schon gute Voraussetzungen und ich würde diese Möglichkeiten auch nutzen.

Der Schmutzablauf befindet sich in einem Schacht bzw. sieht es so aus, als wurde am Beckenrand ein Schacht eingebaut worden sein!?

Ich würde versuchen diesen Bodenablauf auch gleich zu nutzen und ihn ggf. nur etwas dahingehend umbauen, dass das Gitter entfernt wird, eine neue offenere Abdeckung oben drauf kommt und je nach Anschluss, diesen auf mind. DN 110 oder auch größer DN 125 - DN 160 umzubauen. So ist der Umbauaufwand des gesamten Teiches vielleicht auch nicht ganz so groß, denn ihr müsstet erst einmal nur an einer Ecke ggf. etwas aufstemmen und anpassen. Dazu in dieser Ecke einen Oberflächenskimmer und dann den Bodenablauf und den Skimmer in einen kleinen Vorfilter schicken, welcher den groben Schmutz aus dem Wasser zieht. 

Je nach Vorfilter muss man schauen, ob normale Pumpe (nur trocken aufgestellt) oder Luftheber möglich ist.

An der hinteren Beckenwand rechts entlang würde ich einen einfach durchströmten Pflanzenfilter bauen, der sich so weit wie möglich und nötig um das Becken herum zieht. Mit "einfach durchströmt" meine ich, dass dieser Bereich nicht so tief ist, die Pflanzen in Brotkisten oder ähnlichem stehen würden und das Wasser durch die Wurzeln hindurchströmen kann. Am Ende dieses "Pflanzenfilters" einfach ein-zwei große Einläufe in den Teich. Evtl. noch eine kleine Biostufe mit Kunststoffmedien zwischen Vorfilter und Pflanzenfilter. Das vereinfacht meiner Meinung nach den Abbau bzw. die Umwandlung der Schadstoffe im Wasser und stellt sie somit den Pflanzen fertig "zum Verzehr" zu Verfügung.

Es muss ja nicht immer der Riesen-Umbau sein und so würde ich den Pflanzengraben/Pflanzfilter einfach als zusätzliches Becken anpassen, welches separat ausgekleidet wird und an das Schwimmbecken angeflanscht wird.

Ob ihr den Teich mit Folie auskleiden müsstet, könnt ihr nur selbst entscheiden, denn ihr könnt das Becken ganz genau auf Risse und Undichtigkeiten hin untersuchen. Es ist bestimmt um einiges sicherer, als nur neu steichen oder ihr kennt Jemanden der das Becken günstig mit GFK auslaminiert.


----------



## mitch (30. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Marion,

 für die Bilder, das hilft schon mal weiter.

In der Ecke mit der Leiter ist wohl ein Ablauf im Boden (tiefste Stelle)?
Meine Idee wäre diese ecke für die bodenabsaugung zu verwenden und dann den einlauf auf der gegenüberliegenden seite zu machen um eine strömung in den pool zu bekommen.
Es müsste ja nicht unbedingt ein Bodenablauf sein, ein rohr was vom grund absaugt sollte eigentlich reichen.


Rico


----------



## MaNu63 (1. Sep. 2016)




----------



## MaNu63 (1. Sep. 2016)

Hallo an Alle 
da bin ich wieder und Hurra es hat endlich mit den Bildern geklappt. Musste die Bilddateien erst verkleinern bzw. mein Sohn, bin selbst kein Computerheld.
Habe mich die letzten Tage durch Eure Links geklickt und tappe nun erst im Dunkel anscheinend führen mal wieder viele Wege nach Rom. Habe mich erst mal in die Hängematte gelegt und im Teichbuch von NG  gestöbert und auf Erleuchtung gewartet.
Ich glaube für mich solltet ihr es etwas leichter machen von all den Pumpen, Strömungen, Grob-u.Feinfiter, Luftheber (bringt das Sauerstoff ins Wasser)habe nachgelesen und so verstanden :durch die Sauerstoffzufuhr wird das Wasservolumen vergrößert ,erzeugt mehr Druck und fliest automatisch in den Filter, also ohne extra Pumpe?????
Michael,bei dem  Link "Diskussion " stieß ich auf Poolsplace ,dort waren wir sogar schon und als ich nach klarem Wasser fragte ,genau so habe ich es mir vorgestellt.Dort hängt auch leichter Schmodder an den Wänden  und schwimmen dünn gesät Fadenalgen im Wasser aber alles in allem ist das Wasser sehr sauber . Ich Trau mich beinahe nicht zu fragen ob ich das mit NG auch annähernd so hinkriege? Weil zu diesem Gartenteil und vorhandenem Pool fände ich es auch passender wenn wir ihn so belassen könnten . Wir wollten ihn ja schon in Reinigungszone und Schwimmzone abteilen. Bis wir auf das NG Konzept stießen.
Schön fände ich wenn wir direkt neben der Einbuchtung , also den gesamten Bereich zwischen Fußbecken und dem alten Pavillon ausheben könnten als Filtergraben , das Fußbecken zum Pool hin aufsägen , dort einen Standskimmer einbauen der später von einem Holzsteg verdeckt wird auf der alten Betonfläche des Pavillon könnte man ein schönes Holzdeck setzen als wäre es eine Insel . Aber bei NG meinte man , der Filtergraben darf auf gar keinen Fall zu dicht beim Pool sein. Also das ganze weiter nach links und einen schmalen Weg aus einzelnen Trittsteinen und den Pool auf der Leiterseite mit einzelnen Gräsern o.ä. bepflanzen . 
Größtes Problem sind momentan diese Sedimentfallen , weil die Idee mit Estrich geht nicht . Dieser zieht wohl Feuchtigkeit. Aber brauche ich die unbedingt?
Es geht bei uns ja nicht um einen herkömmlichenSchwimmteich der so wenig Arbeit wie möglich machen sollte,sondern Vorhandenes sinnvoll nutzen.(Ohne uns finanziell in den Ruin treibt). Saugroboter?? Bloß die Filterzone hätte ich schon gerne. Weil an der habe ich das ganze Jahr Freude , an Seerosen und __ Molche , __ Libellen usw.  
Vorne wo das Brett liegt ist der Pool1,20m da würden wir eine Ausstiegstufe bauen für uns und unsere Hunde . Nach hinten fällt er auf 1,98m . Das Gitter ist der Abfluss. Aber die Idee ist gut das man hier noch absagen könnte. An die alten Anschlüsse würde mein Mann eh noch einen separaten Filter montieren den er bei bedarf (Hunde im Wasser) betreiben könnte. Vorne zu der Stufe wollte er auch diesen Filter der Sedimentfallen anbringen .Das Wasser über einen Quellstein im hinteren Poloteil wieder einbringen. 
Puh jetzt habe ich Euch aber viel um die Ohren  gehauen .Weis gar nicht ob sich das gehört. Ich mach nun mal Schluss und stöbern noch in Euren Berichten und 
hoffe auf Erleuchtung
Es Grüßt Euch MaNu63/Marion


----------



## mitch (1. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
so als Idee


----------



## lollo (2. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

da es ja ein Schwimmteich werden soll, solltest du bei deinen Planungen berücksichten, keine 230 Volt Pumpen im Teich 
einzuplanen, und für weitere elektrische Geräte außerhalb des Teiches, auch Pumpen die trocken aufgestellt sind, den erforderlichen Abstand zum Teich einzuhalten.
(VDE Vorschriften)


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Sep. 2016)

MaNu63 schrieb:


>


Zeige mal einige Bilder von den Ein/Ausläufen des Pools und dem Schacht da an der Seite.
Viellleicht kann man den Schacht für einen großen Luftheber nutzen so wie durch Mitch vorgeschlagen. Was für eine Filteranlage sitzt derzeit am Pool?
Die Sedimentfallen würde ich vorerst vergessen. Schient doch ein Bodenablauf da in der Ecke zu sein.
Die Einläufe kann man ggf in Skimmer umfunktionieren.

Bei diesem ganzen NG System bin Ich skeptisch das es sinnvoll funktioniert.
Da ist mir ein Luftheber oder mit Skimmer zwei Luftheber, die in eine Filterstrecke spülen lieber. Im Nachgang dann für die Biologie einen Filtergraben/Filterteich neben dem Pool.


----------



## Rhabanus (6. Sep. 2016)

Hi Marion,
ich weiss was du meinst, mir ist in der Planungsphase damals fast der Kopf geplatzt .....


MaNu63 schrieb:


> Ich glaube für mich solltet ihr es etwas leichter machen von all den Pumpen, Strömungen, Grob-u.Feinfiter, Luftheber


Das beste ist, du schaust dir einige Teiche in der Gegend an. Ich finde, die Technik ist ziemlich trockener Stoff. Mir hats geholfen die ganzen Sachen mal real zu sehen und am Objekt zu schauen, was ihre Funktion ist. Nach dem 5...6. angeschauten Teich wusste ich, was ich wollte und was nicht.




MaNu63 schrieb:


> Luftheber (bringt das Sauerstoff ins Wasser)habe nachgelesen und so verstanden :durch die Sauerstoffzufuhr wird das Wasservolumen vergrößert ,erzeugt mehr Druck und fliest automatisch in den Filter, also ohne extra Pumpe?????


Ja fast. Mein Verständnis: Du sprudelst Luft am Grund des LH ein, diese steigt hoch zur Wasseroberfläche und reißt die Wasserteile mit sich. Bzw. du stellst dir Wasser und Luft als Gemisch mit geringerer Dichte als Wasser vor, dieses Gemisch steigt aufgrund seiner geringeren Dichte auf. Es wirkt quasi als Pumpe. Mit dem Vorsteil, dass du keinen Strom direct am Teich hast, siehe auch Kommentar von lollo, oben.     So sieht der LH im nicht versenkten Zustand aus.

Schau dir auch reale NG Teiche an. Ich habe ja auch mit NG angefangen zu planen und folgerichtig einige NG Teiche mir angeschaut.
Da du mit Sedimentfallen liebäugelst: Diese sind aus Aluminium und im NG Forum gab es Threads, wo Leute berichten, dass diese im Wasser oxidieren und sie viereckige Blasenbilder im Eis hatten. Solltest du mit LH operieren, kommen dann ja eher Bodenabläufe in KG110 in Frage. Da kommt schön viel Schmodder durch....

LG Michael


----------

